# Women and blue collar men in movies



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I was watching a tv show last night, and there was a guy working as a custodian in a barber shop, and the ladies seemed to be attracted to him. That made me realize that particular scenario is played out in a lot in movies and tv shows. There is always some guy who is physically attractive, and he's a ditch digger, mechanic, or garbage man, and lives in a little apartment, and he seems to attract women who are above him career wise and want to sleep with him. 

I watch one show where a guy is a sheriff and lives in a little cabin, and he too, seems to have no trouble getting attention from women who are higher up the ladder when he wants it. 

Now, I know that is tv and movies, but I'm wondering how much of that is based on reality. I don't witness it myself, but I guess I'm not keeping up with everyone either. Does that just make for good tv, or does that really play out in real life? 

I'm sure this thread can go along with the car thread, but I didn't want to hijack.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well if the inference is that all women only want men who make lots of money that part isn't true. Sure some do and overall I would say that women care more about what a man makes than the reverse. That said I am a literal blue collar worker public servant. Public servant by definition = not rich lol. I have never had problems getting dates and relationships. I have been bypassed by women who want a guy to make double what I make and that's ok with me. Money has never been a driving force of my life so they need to find someone like minded. I see this sometimes passed around here that women only want the most attractive guys or guys with huge...bankrolls. I'm living proof you don't need either


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Tv shows are designed to bring in a particular audience to sell advertising. Most advertising is aimed at women these days, hence a distinct portrayal of men in shows and adverts (and why I haven't watched regular tv for a decade). Some shows are certainly aimed at a male audience.

Can you identify the target audience of these shows? If it is aimed at men, perhaps they are portraying a fantasy or hope of the Average Joe to pull in lots of hot pretty women. If aimed at a female audience, presumably they are hitting on a female fantasy of the hot attractive male.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My father was a construction worker for 20 years before a catastrophic car accident forced him to retire. He was making $80k a year in the 90's. 

In our area, fully qualified HVAC guys and plumbers can make $100k a year easy. 

DH makes above the national average as a truck driver. 

Not joking, I have one friend that does HVAC and another that is a lawyer. The HVAC guy makes within 10k a year of the lawyer and doesn't have over $100k in student loan debt.

In my experience, blue collar jobs like HVAC, plumbing, electrical, and trucking are more stable than a lot of white collar jobs. They can't be outsourced overseas and even when the economy isn't exactly healthy, people still want their electrical on, their water running and toilets flushing, their furnaces and AC's humming along.

Also, we're told we should not marry or have children until we have completed our education and found secure employment. Then we're supposed to pay down any debt, build a savings, and so on. White collar jobs tend to require a 4-6 year degree. Blue collar jobs that have comparable salaries tend to require a training and certification program of varying duration, but generally anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 years. 

While the white collar guys are still in school and racking up student loan debt, the blue collar guys are already working, have low or no student loan debt, and are in a position to start thinking about settling down. The get something of a head start.

If a woman is looking for a man to marry and have babies with a blue collar worker in the right profession is a solid choice.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I've dated white collar guys, and now I'm engaged to a police officer, think that might fall under blue collar. And his family is blue collar, they are farm owners, and my parents (well my dad, my mom has never worked) are white collar, and wealthy. Not saying that blue collar guys are ''better'' but in my experience, they seem to be less arrogant, and have a strength that is different than guys who are white collar. Now there are police officers who are arrogant and act above the law, but my fiance never acts this way, he is down to earth, good looking and makes me feel safe and like I can trust him. ''What you see is what you get'' often times with blue collar guys, as with white collar men, they sometimes come off pretentious, IMO.

So, the movies might get this one right. lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe these men have to think like us women in these situations.

That is, is this big female conundrum to navigate through.

Does he/ she want me for just a roll in the hay or for a lifetime (or at least longterm.)

I heard on British radio that a vicar and his wife opened their home to a homeless man....... and the wife and the homeless man got it on.....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's an awfully sad and appalling commentary, that all too often, people of both genders are far more attuned to selecting a persons money, or their potential/penchant for procuring it, moreso than their physical appearance and/or characteristics, and even more importantly, the content of what's in their heart!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Speaking for myself, I've never been attracted to white collar guys. 

That said, I've always been super fascinated and impressed by those who can fix something or make something. My most fave show is This Old House. Not kidding. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Often those characters have wisdom and quiet confidence. 

I think for stories, there is an appeal to contradictions. It's not dissimilar to characters in comic books, balancing (and accepting) conflicting personas. Perhaps there's something relatable, and therefore appealing, about merging different sides of self. And in romance, balancing and complementing different elements in one another.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *It's an awfully sad and appalling commentary, that all too often, people of both genders are far more attuned to selecting a persons money, or their potential/penchant for procuring it, moreso than their physical appearance and/or characteristics, and even more importantly, the content of what's in their heart!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you ever been poor? No lights or heat, eating macaroni every meal, living in the ghetto, don't even have a bank account or a car, poor? I have. 

While money certainly can't buy love, few relationships survive abject poverty. Not to mention, if the idea is a life partner, you'll have to consider how the future children will be raised and supported. While I would never select a life mate based on income or potential income, I wouldn't want to be with a man who couldn't provide the basic necessities, either.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> Speaking for myself, I've never been attracted to white collar guys.
> 
> That said, I've always been super fascinated and impressed by those who can fix something or make something. My most fave show is This Old House. Not kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My SLA (stereo lithography) machine at work can 3D print a sofa. Let me see the Amish guy on NPR do it with hand tools


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> * Have you ever been poor?* No lights or heat, eating macaroni every meal, living in the ghetto, don't even have a bank account or a car, poor? I have.
> 
> While money certainly can't buy love, few relationships survive abject poverty. Not to mention, if the idea is a life partner, you'll have to consider how the future children will be raised and supported. While I would never select a life mate based on income or potential income, I wouldn't want to be with a man who couldn't provide the basic necessities, either.


*Actually, I've been fortunate enough to have seen both sides of that coin in my life; from the abject poor to the extremely wealthy! And it's been my experience in seeing the ones who seek and value status and wealth out of sheer fear of not having it is, by far the saddest commentary of all time!

Their earthly actions seemingly mirror a situation just like that when they finally approach the pearly gates for their earthly judgment, that God is going to foremostly ask them how much money they have in their pockets compared to how much love that they have in their hearts for Him as well as their fellow man!

When confronting Him and they nervously search their pockets for any semblance of loose change, they will likely find it just as barren as their heart is of love!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

He's a ditch digger, garbage man, or a mechanic. So a stupid azz, with big muscles that attracted a super smart, white collar woman, no lesser man should ever be able to attract. What a crock of sh!t. 


These TV shows are not realistic. They distort the realty of things. I don't know what else to really say.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't even know if my profession is blue collar or white collar??? I have a graduate degree and own my company, but I also get dirty and do manual labor. Oh well... 

Television is such a crock anyway. White collar guys are always portrayed as money hungry, mean spirited people and blue collar guys get the girl in the end. I don't think either professional course is better than the other. I have a graduate degree but I can lay flooring, build a wall, rebuild a carburetor, or fix a dryer. Why would anyone assume a blue collar guy can do these things and a white collar guy can't?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Best blue collar guy I know is a BSEE plus licensed electrician. Can also do awesome appliance, small engine and car repair, model trains, and such.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Often those characters have wisdom and quiet confidence.
> 
> I think for stories, there is an appeal to contradictions. It's not dissimilar to characters in comic books, balancing (and accepting) conflicting personas. Perhaps there's something relatable, and therefore appealing, about merging different sides of self. And in romance, balancing and complementing different elements in one another.


That's like the sitcome Frasier. The father never went to university and was a retired police officer. He had all the common sense and could still pull women his sons' ages. While Fraiser and Niles were both Harvard educated, lived yuppie live styles and never had happye enduring relationships.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

MJJEAN said:


> Have you ever been poor? No lights or heat, eating macaroni every meal, living in the ghetto, don't even have a bank account or a car, poor? I have.
> 
> While money certainly can't buy love, few relationships survive abject poverty. Not to mention, if the idea is a life partner, you'll have to consider how the future children will be raised and supported. While I would never select a life mate based on income or potential income, I wouldn't want to be with a man who couldn't provide the basic necessities, either.


Sure, I can understand that. Those are the two extremes; rich vs poverty. 

I don't know how it is in big cities, but where I'm from, there are certainly different incomes, but if someone is scraping the bottom of the barrel over a long period of time to the point they barely have food, electricity, and a car, it's usually because they are lazy and like to complain about things. I can certainly understand a woman not being attracted to a man like that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> Best blue collar guy I know is a BSEE plus licensed electrician. Can also do awesome appliance, small engine and car repair, model trains, and such.


I resemble that remark. To a T.....with excess T.

And each man/women finds their Mark according to their "given" innate abilities, their environment [the village/home effect], their education, their willful response.....and their Fate.



Inwardly fierce, outwardly humble....I wanted to major in Philosophy in College. 

Responsibility and the Yoke of Marriage, Children, Duty, Honor, Country dragged me down a different dirt road, to a Cul-de-sac that few could complain about.

"A Man for all Seasons", I yam! Ka, Ka, Ka....Popeye chortled.



Every man and every legal occupation is valuable....and the men/women who fill those jobs need only take pride and display honor doing their Labor. We are in this World together....though we leave piecemeal, one by one.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Women are all different. I think at our basic desire we are attracted to that "manly man" that can roll back his sleeve and do laborious work. But we have a higher level of thinking than behind our basic instincts. This is how I personally view it (and yes this is wrong)... It's sexy and cool to do laborious jobs when ur young, but it's the worst when you get older and I think I'm super aware of that reality because my father had a job like that and I say how tired and exhausted he was when he came home and now there was nothing left to give my mom at the end of the day. 
I personally was always attracted not to the bad boy, or the jock, but to the smart guy. There is something so sexy to me about an intelligent man. My husband is very smart, he has a job that he needs to look sharp and professional and not like like a gorilla with a big beard and hands stained from oil and Grease (like my dads were.) yes this is probably stereotyping but whatever. I met a girl who was married to one of my husbands medical school classmates and she was southern and loves "manly men". When she would see a metro sexual man, or a man with a fitted suit she was disgusted, completely unattracted to him, and she would say he's gay. Bc men should be one way, hard working, not into clothes, Smelling good, and their hair. and women should be the other ones concerned with those things. 

So anyway, it all depends on personal preference. But to have a smart man with a great job that is also a hard worker that can pull back his sleeves and do some manual labor and fix things  now that's perfection.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I was kidding with a friend that for my next marriage, I'd mimic the bizarre Stepford Wife-seeking men who can only say they want a woman who cooks and cleans when asked what they're looking for in a wife, and look for a guy who can fulfill all the household stuff that I don't enjoy - he'd be a combo gardener-plumber-electrician. But in all seriousness, when you are looking for a relationship, you probably look more at what their interests and values are, right? If he's into sports and that's all he's into, he never picks up a book, and he hates the non-church-goer, we're probably not going to get along, whether he's blue collar or white collar. I have yet to find a fireman who is into mystery novels and Neil Gaiman, but hey, it could happen. I admire a strong work ethic. I guess most women seek a partner who is self-sufficient, or who contributes? 

As for what happens on TV, it's a common trope in porn too, I believe, to have a plumber who comes over to "fix the pipes" no?  Is it a wee bit insulting? Probably. You're right.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I like both....men in elegant business suits sipping a martini, or men in work clothes coming in from farming all day, dirty and sweaty, drinking a beer. Or something in the middle...men in khakis and a nice t-shirt and sunglasses, having a nice mid-shelf well drink. Men are kind of beautiful to me no matter what category they fall into. I've always been boy crazy. 

It is what happens between us that matters. No chemistry, it's a no go. Lots of chemistry, doesn't matter what he does for a living or what type of collar he has, as long as he is good to me and pays his own way in life.

I would say generally speaking, the white collar type men don't feel chemistry or attraction toward me as much as the blue collar guys do, so that is usually who I end up with. Though both my ex-h and my current boyfriend are white collar by profession, they are blue collar by nature and don't identify with their professional image. That is how I see them, too. 

It is interesting to look in a man's closet and see what most of his clothes are and be able to know (usually) just from the closet if he is blue collar or white collar.


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm generation X English lady. I grew-up believing that if I wanted a big house, flash car & lots of fancy vacations I should get an education & a career that would support that. I never thought once about how well a man could support me. 

When it came to relationships & marriage it was ALL about the love & compatibility. I've never even dated a man who owned a car!! My H learnt to drive after we had been dating for a few years. I always had a 'soft-spot' for the arty, poetic, acoustic guitar playing kind of guy. My ex subsidized his income as a 'street musician'.

I don't know if this whole 'Women are looking for rich men' as their number 1 priority is a cultural thing, generation thing or maybe me & all the women I grew-up with were different from the norm?!?!?!


I always thought that my attitude was 'healthy' until I started reading forums & learnt that men (apparently) resent women who earn more than they do!! So....women are either gold-diggers or destined to misery because they will be cheated on & eventually dumped by less financially successful men. Guess we can't win when it comes to perception.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I like both....men in elegant business suits sipping a martini, or men in work clothes coming in from farming all day, dirty and sweaty, drinking a beer. Or something in the middle...men in khakis and a nice t-shirt and sunglasses, having a nice mid-shelf well drink. Men are kind of beautiful to me no matter what category they fall into. I've always been boy crazy.
> 
> It is what happens between us that matters. No chemistry, it's a no go. Lots of chemistry, doesn't matter what he does for a living or what type of collar he has, as long as he is good to me and pays his own way in life.
> 
> ...


*
*

Should try the guy who has to wear a uniform all week, they have little to no civilian clothes. If you didn't know you would think I wore only three outfits in my entire life with an over abundance of black shirts and black socks :wink2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

BrokenLady said:


> I'm generation X English lady. I grew-up believing that if I wanted a big house, flash car & lots of fancy vacations I should get an education & a career that would support that. I never thought once about how well a man could support me.
> 
> When it came to relationships & marriage it was ALL about the love & compatibility. I've never even dated a man who owned a car!! My H learnt to drive after we had been dating for a few years. I always had a 'soft-spot' for the arty, poetic, acoustic guitar playing kind of guy. My ex subsidized his income as a 'street musician'.
> 
> ...


I have heard it stated here several times that European and Asian women don't have the same materialistic goals as Americans or American women have. I don't know if it true, I don't have any frame of reference on the different cultures. It would make an interesting thread and have women from various countries list their top 5 needs in a relationship and see what, if any, difference exists.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My experience when dating a guy from a blue collar family, that they have no understanding or appreciation for female sexuality.

They're still back in '50s thinking that a woman is a **** for just about any reason; if I'm not picking up the phone when they call, I must be out phucking other men; only women want to get married, ergo, I'm doing you a favour if we get married and so on.

That's my experience so my feeling is that even a guy is able to pull himself by his own bootstraps professionally and financially but is still missing something important when connecting with women, my fear is what about the ones who are still THERE?


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

southbound said:


> I was watching a tv show last night, and there was a guy working as a custodian in a barber shop, and the ladies seemed to be attracted to him. That made me realize that particular scenario is played out in a lot in movies and tv shows. There is always some guy who is physically attractive, and he's a ditch digger, mechanic, or garbage man, and lives in a little apartment, and he seems to attract women who are above him career wise and want to sleep with him.
> 
> I watch one show where a guy is a sheriff and lives in a little cabin, and he too, seems to have no trouble getting attention from women who are higher up the ladder when he wants it.
> 
> ...


Compare his income to her fathers while she was younger.
Also consider that he is considered "stable" and whether his profession is "saleable" to her peers. If he is reliable, safe, has income, she has spending cash, then he will a suitable substitute.
For humans only a few need to "push to the top", most are happy just as long as they have others to low down at.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> I have heard it stated here several times that European and Asian women don't have the same materialistic goals as Americans or American women have. I don't know if it true, I don't have any frame of reference on the different cultures. It would make an interesting thread and have women from various countries list their top 5 needs in a relationship and see what, if any, difference exists.


Depends. 

Western European, no. Rest of Europe, yes, the poorer the better materialism wise, if given the opportunity.

Asian... You're kidding right .

It would be an awesome thread, agreed!!


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Movies target whom you want to be rather than who you really are. Who wants to watch a movie about picking the kids up from soccer practice, burning a roast, yelling at the top of your lungs to whomever left their socks in the middle of the floor, steam cleaning the carpet after somebody made a mess...

Oh, I'd totally go for the blue collar nice guy who helped my daughter when she was being picked on, is a loner and has a great smile...a) those guys don't exist and b) if they did, you don't go after them.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

john117 said:


> Depends.
> 
> Western European, no. Rest of Europe, yes, the poorer the better materialism wise, if given the opportunity.
> 
> ...


No I'm not kidding at all about Asian. Much of Asia is quite poor outside your major hubs like Hong Kong and the like. Supposedly that's why it's such a high market for the"mail order bride" is made up of Asia as a primary market


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Personal said:


> John agrees with you re Asians.


Maybe haven't had enough coffe this morning. Didn't get that


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds like you were watching Luke Cage. That guy is hot! Many women will overlook a lot for a hot guy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MJJEAN said:


> Have you ever been poor? No lights or heat, eating macaroni every meal, living in the ghetto, don't even have a bank account or a car, poor? I have.
> 
> While money certainly can't buy love, few relationships survive abject poverty. Not to mention, if the idea is a life partner, you'll have to consider how the future children will be raised and supported. While I would never select a life mate based on income or potential income, I wouldn't want to be with a man who couldn't provide the basic necessities, either.



On this note...there was this documentary on "Happiness"-







... studies were done around the world..... it spoke of how Yes.. abject poverty is a problem (that would be awful - life a continuous struggle)... but once a person, or couple is making "enough" to satisfy their basic needs ...such people have the capability to be AS HAPPY and content over those who have need of nothing, can vacation around the clock, basically living like the Kardashians. 



> A 1:47 introduction HERE..
> 
> ***** "Happy" takes us around the world, looking at different people in various economic situations, and, with the help of happiness science, gauging their level of happiness....it makes the compelling argument that once basic necessities like food and shelter are provided for, economic factors have relatively little to do with overall satisfaction in life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I will admit that I do enjoy a certain standard of living. Not rich but definitely comfortable. Nice cars, vacations, clothes, etc. And I work hard and make good money to achieve that on my own, and have always searched for partners who are similar to me. So yeah I guess I'm materialistic. I'm not ashamed of that. But I'm certainly no gold digger lol.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

@SimplyAmorous

Exactly! 

For women who do not require wealth, a good blue collar man is an attractive option. He can provide a decent life for the family if they decide to have her become a SAHM and if she continues her career, he's carrying his own weight.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Celes said:


> Sounds like you were watching Luke Cage. That guy is hot! Many women will overlook a lot for a hot guy.


Yes, it was Luke Cage. My son is into all the superhero stuff, and i watch with him.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> Speaking for myself, I've never been attracted to white collar guys.
> 
> That said, I've always been super fascinated and impressed by those who can fix something or make something. My most fave show is This Old House. Not kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Those skills are not exclusive to only Blue Collar Guys. I'm a White Collar Guy that can and has built and fixed just about everything including my home and many cars. 

Do I get extra points? I also have facial scruff...if that helps


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Decimated said:


> Those skills are not exclusive to only Blue Collar Guys. I'm a White Collar Guy that can and has built and fixed just about everything including my home and many cars.
> 
> Do I get extra points? I also have facial scruff...if that helps


Dayam you're the whole package. extra points for you, good sir!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> Dayam you're the whole package. extra points for you, good sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Aw shucks >


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its fine to not view money as important. The key though is to be honest with yourself. Money buys a lot of things that make life easier: Maid service to clean your house, roses your husband brings you by surprise, candle-lit dinners, vacations to romantic spots, cars that are comfortable and reliable, college tuition for children, nice looking clothes, big screen TVs, a quiet comfortable house in a safe neighborhood. etc. 

Just don't fall into the hollywood romance fantasy where the "poor" musician lives in a 3000 square foot loft with a view of central park.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

uhtred said:


> Its fine to not view money as important. The key though is to be honest with yourself. Money buys a lot of things that make life easier: Maid service to clean your house, roses your husband brings you by surprise, candle-lit dinners, vacations to romantic spots, cars that are comfortable and reliable, college tuition for children, nice looking clothes, big screen TVs, a quiet comfortable house in a safe neighborhood. etc.
> 
> Just don't fall into the hollywood romance fantasy where the "poor" musician lives in a 3000 square foot loft with a view of central park.


That is true; those are good points. With that said, I suppose everybody has the degree to which they participate in that philosophy. I just had a "money talk" with a teen lately who doesn't seem very interested in money and working. He said, money is just pieces of paper, etc.

I gave him the speech about pieces of green paper don't do anything for me either, but it's what they can provide a person with. It takes money to be born and to deal with death, and everything in between; electricity, food, clothes, cars, etc. When one looks around, one can hardly pinpoint something that didn't cost money.

With that said, I never was too crazy about working myself to death for all the "extras." I enjoy the peace, serenity, and low stress more than I enjoy the toys of life. When it comes to relationships, I never factored in money very much. I always thought it was about the connection that two people have, and if you happen to be poor as church mice, you just work through it together. 

To make a long story short, my x wife's family was about as poor as they come when I met her, and she had no plans for college; however, she was a good person, we clicked, and that part was much more interesting than anyone else i met at the time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

uhtred said:


> Its fine to not view money as important. The key though is to be honest with yourself. Money buys a lot of things that make life easier: Maid service to clean your house, roses your husband brings you by surprise, candle-lit dinners, vacations to romantic spots, cars that are comfortable and reliable, college tuition for children, nice looking clothes, big screen TVs, a quiet comfortable house in a safe neighborhood. etc.


 When I read the things mentioned here though.. even if one is lower income but not poverty stricken.. just the simple blue collar lifestyle.. most of these can still be had ...not as often as the higher income couple, of course.. we can't be as indulgent..... but it's not out of the question either.. 

I think it's even more important how one manages their money ...and as that saying goes.. we tend to put our money where our hearts are at.. it shows what we love.. 

When I hear these crazy stories of those who won millions or flamboyant stars going bankrupt.. how does this even happen!! 

We have older cars by choice.. this doesn't necessarily mean they aren't reliable.. our last car, spent $2,000 on a Buick Century... lasted us 10 years, with minimal repairs - we replaced it with another Buick century -this one a 1997, looked like new , only $88,000 miles -we picked it up for $2,000 too... By saving so much on vehicles (always cash).. it allows for so much more to be spent other places... 

Our kids don't carry cell phones, but they carry "phones" with internet/ Wi-FI (so many places have it now!)... a little different if they had a steady job ... but until then... doesn't seem to be necessity .. by saving here.. we can splurge a little more somewhere else we may care about.... we do have 3 larger screen TV's at our house.. always Samsung.. I think those are the best.. and wait for a good sale... 

With some creativity & forethought, we can plan our own candlelight dinners.. 

I much enjoy looking up vacation destinations on Tripadvisor.com ....we should be able to visit the most romantic places on earth, with some savings & a little pre-planning.....We've spent as much as $350 + a night in the Poconos for this room .... went back 3 times.. 








...

Flowers... I actually told my husband while dating to never buy me flowers (I think it's a waste of $$) ... .I'd rather just take a walk on a country path.. if he leaned over to pick some daisy's & handed them to me.. that would be just as Sweet & thoughtful as him bringing me roses...it's in the moment & doesn't cost a dime.. a friend told me about her husband.. his 1st date.. he showed up on a motorcycle.. I guess he stopped along the road, grabbed a handful of flowers for her..I just LOVED that story...










College Tuition... that's a tough one, hate the rising costs !! ...just thankful the college our sons are attending is in commuting distance.. they will have all their loans in their name though (I don't see this as a problem.. this should have them take their studies more serious knowing THEY are on the hook to pay it all back).... We do what is required from the family contribution & a couple thousand more for books, etc.. those meal plans alone -which they require if you live on campus.. that's like buying another car a semester! - and they don't eat that much. 3rd son got a part time job in the cafeteria , so he's got his meals covered -when he works anyway...every little bit helps..


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SA, I can guarantee you that you and your family have more adventures than a family with a much higher income. It's because of your creativity and planning. None of you will be talking about the car that you didn't have - you'll be talking about all the fun you had on your adventures.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> With that said, I never was too crazy about working myself to death for all the "extras." I enjoy the peace, serenity, and low stress more than I enjoy the toys of life. *When it comes to relationships, I never factored in money very much. I always thought it was about the connection that two people have, and if you happen to be poor as church mice, you just work through it together. *
> 
> To make a long story short, my x wife's family was about as poor as they come when I met her, and she had no plans for college; however, she was a good person, we clicked, and that part was much more interesting than anyone else i met at the time.


Always loved those "starting out" songs - like the words in Livin' On A Prayer  .. and  Danny's song ... We had humble beginnings too .... some of the things we did to save a buck... we can look back & laugh, funny stories for the kids.... but still we did it all together.. 



> And even though we ain't got money
> I'm so in love with ya honey
> Everything bring a chain of love
> And in the morning when I rise
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Blondilocks said:


> SA, I can guarantee you that you and your family have more adventures than a family with a much higher income. It's because of your creativity and planning. None of you will be talking about the car that you didn't have - you'll be talking about all the fun you had on your adventures.










@Blondilocks .. .that is more where our heads are at...

We do rent a minivan to go to Disney (It's an 18 hr drive).. taking a 1997 Suburban that far does frighten me a bit...husband will just say.. "Well if it breaks down.. we'll just leave it there!"... Still I opt to rent.. these new vehicles are so luxurious, it's like an "experience" for us, this year we got a Dodge caravan...had these trapped spaces to put luggage under our feet... we were like all excited ...Like kids in a candy store...that was new to us... really cool ! 

Once we had a vacation planned for 9 of us.. (5 hr drive).. the brakes went out when he was leaving for work the day before...he had to scramble to change those brake lines .... we couldn't even rent a minivan with 9 seat belts (they only have 8 , we would have been illegal)...we were in a pickle.. but it all worked out, he got it fixed by ...well.. 11: pm that night....just thankful it happened when it did.. we were getting up 6 hours later to leave...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Money is one of many "tools" that can be used to make your life better if you use it correctly, but like any tool its useless if used incorrectly. 

My favorite use of money is the ability to not care / not stress about things. When you get a flat tire and you are pretty sure the shop overcharged you, its really nice to be able just not care, pay him and drive away. 

I think the worst use of money is anything you do for the sake of proving to other people how much you have - because there is always someone with more.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

I've always had a thing for the tradie/blue collar guys. They just seem more manly  A clean shaven guy in a business suit doesn't do much for me, compared to a down to earth guy who gets his hands dirty and is in a more physical job.


----------

